# Northern CA, Mt. Lassen. (Oct. 15-17th.)



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Last time I went camping here, my wife was my girlfriend and we camped using a dome tent and our "tow" vehicle was a 95' Toyota Supra!







Wow have things changed.

Now it's camping with a 26' Outback, a 2001 Tundra 4x4 and two wonderful children. My son will be 4 next month and my daughter is 7 1/2 going on 13.

This will be a short two night stay and even my brother is going to drive up and meet us for one night (gutsy of him!). The campground is supposedly going to close for the winter on Monday the 18th of October, so there may not be too many people. Apparently water, electricity and sewer have been turned off for the season. So we are on our own!

This will also be the first time out using the new Yamaha generator. With two batteries, I really won't need it, but my kids want me to bring the king-sized electric griddle from home for making pancakes and bacon for breakfast, OK, twist my arm!

I hope to visit the geothermal area known as Bumpass Hells (oh they'll love the rotten egg smell







) and also visit Cinder cone. Here's a link in case anyone is interested in the area:  Mt. Lassen

I'll snap some pics and post them up when I return.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Mt. Lassen - good memories of that spot. Last time I was there was... uh, yikes!, 21 years ago on my honeymoon.









Great place - I have a thing for volcanos!

Have a great time - good weather on ya!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks Brian! Weather should be perfect according to the weather forecast. Volcanos, hmmmm, seems like you do have one in your area that has been rattling around a bit.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Herbicidal - I have heard that once Wife 1.0 is installed you should still act like it is the latest revision of Girl Friend. That way Wife 1.0 will see that you are not taking things for granted. So you should never refer to the current version to what it once was as there could be a misunderstanding and then you would end up with communication errors.

See jokes page for reference data on latest version function and some of the error codes that have been reported.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

CamperAndy said:


> Herbicidal - I have heard that once Wife 1.0 is installed you should still act like it is the latest revision of Girl Friend. That way Wife 1.0 will see that you are not taking things for granted. So you should never refer to the current version to what it once was as there could be a misunderstanding and then you would end up with communication errors.
> 
> See jokes page for reference data on latest version function and some of the error codes that have been reported.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

We're back! The trip was a total success! Everything worked exactly like it should, including the new generator. The only problem was lack of time to stay longer. I just created a new photo album and upload some pic's of our trip. I think we will plan to go again early next summer.

The drive back was not too bad, just some very strong headwinds heading south on I-5. I would guess between 25 and 35 mph! We had some side-to-side motion, but nothing that was not controllable. Tightened down the anti-sway bar at one stop and that did help as well.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Herb sounds like a great trip! Your photos are wonderful too. I love this one. Hard to beat that while camping, Outback, trees, fire and nobody around you!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Y-Guy said:


> Herb sounds like a great trip! Your photos are wonderful too. I love this one. Hard to beat that while camping, Outback, trees, fire and nobody around you!
> [snapback]16732[/snapback]​


Thanks Y-Guy! That was an awesome site. We broke out the glo-sticks and made total fools of ourselves two nights in a row.







3 of us would go back from the fire about 40 feet and wave the glo-sticks all around, it was pretty cool if you were the one watching the display, since you could not see the people! We would also throw them around and up into the trees and watch them bounce back down to the ground. Great fun!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Did every site have a anti bear storage box?? Did you need to move stuff out of the trailer or was it there for tenter's? My wife does not like to camp where bears could be a problem as it makes her worry about our the kids and the dog.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey Boo Boo looksie other theresie a boxsie full of food just for us!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

CamperAndy said:


> Did every site have a anti bear storage box?? Did you need to move stuff out of the trailer or was it there for tenter's? My wife does not like to camp where bears could be a problem as it makes her worry about our the kids and the dog.
> [snapback]16828[/snapback]​


Yes, the whole campground has been undergoing a mini face-lift. New campfire rings, picnic tables made out of some kind of resin and anti-bear storage boxes. These boxes were quite large. My guess is 4' wide (with double locking doors, requiring you to insert a handle held by a chain into the locking mechanism), by 3' deep, by 3' tall. Probably the largest ones I have seen! We kept all food items in the trailer and the little BBQ was stowed away in the anti bear box when not in use.

We did not see hide nor hair of Yogi and BooBoo.


----------

